# Utililiser son iPod classic comme disque dur



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2011)

Bonsoir,

Je viens d'acheter un iPod classic, tout beau, tout neuf, actuellement ma musique y occupe 5Go sur les 160Go disponible.
 J'avais lu, je ne sais plus où, qu'il était possible de l'utiliser aussi en tant que disque dur, pour y placer d'autres contenu, des documents etc...
 Je ne trouve pas le réglage. Merci de votre aide.


----------

